

Here's Why You Need A Cofounder - jscore
http://codepreneur.tumblr.com/post/57717923667/why-you-really-need-a-co-founder-or-two

======
onion2k
"A co-founder is your strongest and greatest validation."

No. A _customer_ is your strongest and greatest validation. The only thing
that proves people will buy what you're selling is someone buying what you're
selling. Any other "validation" is mere vanity. You're just enjoying people
agreeing with you. Clue: They might be entirely wrong.

------
amberes
I'm sorry, but I think validation of an idea is probably one of the worst
reasons to get a co-founder I've heard.

